# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2017)



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2017 às 03:48)

Pelo menos 8 depressões tropicais foram registradas no Pacífico Oeste, com destaque para 01W e 02W que afetaram Filipinas, Vietnã e Taiwan deixando cerca de 2 milhões de dólares em danos e 11 mortes.
Ao todo 7 tempestades tropicais foram registradas, sendo que juntas causaram 1 bilhão de dólares em danos e 81 mortes nos países asiáticos.
Até o momento apenas dois tufões foram registrados, com destaque para Noru que foi o ciclone mais forte da temporada até o momento, chegando na categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Ago 2017 às 03:50)

*Tufão Noru*
O ciclone pode afetar o Japão e Coreia do Sul neste final de semana, como categoria 1/2, trazendo fortes ventos (~150 km/h) e chuvas (+400mm), além do risco de deslizamentos e inundações.
Fotos quando o ciclone estava no pico de intensidade.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2017 às 02:47)

Tufão Noru está afetando neste momento o Japão.
Uma morte já foi confirmada.
Houve ocorrência de inundações em alguns locais, devido aos acumulados de chuva significativos, como por exemplo em Naze, com absurdos 509 mm em 24 horas.






Na cidade de Tanegashima a pressão chegou a 971 mbar.
Imagem de radar: http://27.121.95.132/en/highresorad/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Ago 2017 às 19:59)

*TUFÃO HATO*

Tufão Hato pode fazer landfall amanhã próximo de Hong Kong.
Hong Kong já elevou nível de alerta para 8, em uma escala que vai até 10.
Alguns voos já foram cancelados e amanhã outros serviços como trens e ônibus devem ter seu funcionamento interrompido.
Pessoas que moram no litoral já foram alertadas do risco de storm surge.
Acumulados significativos de chuva também são esperados, alguns locais podem ter mais de 400 mm.
O ciclone afetou o norte das Filipinas, provocando fortes chuvas e ventos.

RADAR:
http://www.cma.gov.cn/2011qxfw/2011qsjgx/
http://www.hko.gov.hk/wxinfo/radars/radar64n.htm?&











Ciclone durante a madrugada (imagem).
 Nas últimas horas parece estar passando por um processo de substituição do olho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2017 às 01:26)

Já é manhã de quarta na Ásia e o Tufão Hato deve chegar nas próximas horas a Hong Kong.
Chuvas e ventos fortes já estão sendo registrados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2017 às 10:40)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2017 às 14:14)

Tufão Hato afetou Hong Kong e Macau com força de furacão de categoria 2/3.
As duas cidades tiveram rajadas de ventos ao redor dos 150 km/h.
Pressão mínima em Macau chegou a 960 mbar.
3 mortes confirmadas em Macau.






Landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2017 às 14:14)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Ago 2017 às 14:15)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Ago 2017 às 13:20)




----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 01:36)

Em cima está o Tufão Talim que neste momento está a fazer landfall na ilha de Miyakojima e a sudoeste está a TT Doksuri.

O Tallim está em rápida intensificação.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 15:18)

966.9 hPa foi a PC mínima registada em Miyakojima. Esta estação também registou o vento mais forte com 49.5 m/s = 178 km/h.

A estação vizinha de Gusukube registou o maior acumulado horário com 74 mms.











O olho tem dimensões consideráveis e o tufão durante o dia de amanhã deverá atingir a sua intensidade máxima como cat. 2 (escala SS). Por agora estará no mar aberto.

A TT Doksuri está em processo de intensificação. Deverá fazer _landfall _no Vietname no dia 15, estando ainda em aberto a sua intensidade. Com uma pressão prevista de 980 hPa e com ventos de 60 nós é possível que atinja a cat. 1 (escala SS).


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 23:35)

A nova previsão intensifica o ciclone. Pode chegar a cat. 4 no dia 15. Por agora chega ao Japão continental enquanto cat. 3.


----------



## rokleon (14 Set 2017 às 11:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 17:29)

Tufão Talim que chegou na categoria 4, perdeu força rapidamente e deve afetar a maior ilha do Japão neste domingo.
O ciclone afetou algumas ilhas do Japão, causando intensas chuvas e ventos de até 160 km/h em Miyakojima.
Fortes chuvas são esperadas em todo sul do Japão, com os acumulados podendo superar 200 mm.
Modelos indicam que poderia se fortalecer antes do landfall para um forte tufão, seguimos acompanhando.

No pico de intensidade o ciclone tinha um olho muito grande.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Set 2017 às 17:37)

Tufão Doksuri fez landfall no Vietnã como um poderoso tufão de categoria 3.
Acumulados de chuva de até 500 mm são esperados para região, havendo alto risco de inundações e deslizamentos.
Chuvas fortes devem afetar também Laos, Tailândia e Camboja.
Storm surge de até 2 metros era prevista para a região.
Danos foram relatados na região.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 17:50)

Typhoon Doksuri slammed into central Vietnam on Friday, killing four people and injuring 10 others as heavy rains and strong winds ripped off roofs and knocked over many electricity poles.

Blackouts were widespread and technicians tried to restore power. Flooding was reported in some villages.

Packing maximum sustained winds of 135 kilometers (84 miles) per hour, the typhoon made landfall in Ha Tinh province, pounding six coastal districts and destroying the roofs of 62,500 houses, disaster official Ngo Duc Hoi said.

*Typhoon Doksuri batters central Vietnam, killing 4*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2017 às 04:29)

Depressão tropical 23W causou intensas chuvas no Vietnã.
Vários deslizamentos foram registrados e também grandes inundações, devido aos acumulados de até 500 mm.
52 mortes foram confirmadas e dezenas seguem desaparecidos.
Os danos são estimados em 9 milhões de dólares.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2017 às 04:32)

Tempestade tropical Khanun afetou o norte das Filipinas e agora avança para sul da China e Vietnã.
O ciclone previsto para ganhar força e se tornar no mínimo um tufão de categoria 1.






Pelo menos mais dois ciclones estão previstos para se formar na próxima semana no Pacífico Oeste.
Vietnã, Japão, Filipinas e Taiwan devem acompanhar o desenvolvimento destes ciclones, pois ambos podem ser fortes tufões.
Seguimos acompanhando.

ECMWF


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2017 às 10:44)




----------



## rokleon (13 Out 2017 às 10:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


madness!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2017 às 02:55)

Tufão Khanun está se intensificando a medida de avança para o sul da China.
Landfall deve ocorrer neste domingo na província de Guangdong.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Out 2017 às 02:57)

Modelos mantém a previsão de 2 ou 3 ciclones se formando na próxima semana no Pacífico Oeste.
O primeiro iria se formar no Mar da China Meridional e fazer landfall como um poderoso tufão nas Filipinas.
Após landfall o GFS mostra a dissipação do ciclone, enquanto o europeu indica que o ciclone sobreviveria e seguiria atrás do outro ciclone que irá se formar.











Esse outro ciclone é previsto para ser muito intenso.
GFS para variar tem pressão sub900, enquanto europeu é mais conservador.
Ambos convergem em possíveis impactos para a costa do Japão.
Um terceiro ciclone é mostrado apenas pelo GFS.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 23:54)

Não obstante a nebulosidade, o olho do Lan já tem uma parede bem definida.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 16:37)

O Lan está com aspeto _Opheliano_.











Há diferenças nas avaliações. O JMA dá 80 nós de intensidade e o JTWC 100 nós.

Pelo JTWC os ventos com força de furação podem ser experienciados até +-165 kms do olho (depende do quadrante).

Ambos os centros têm uma previsão semelhante: O Lan chegará perto do Japão no dia 22 com uma intensidade de 85-90 nós.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Depressão 26 que era previsto pelos modelos para ser um forte ciclone e afetar as Filipinas, não vingou e já se dissipou ontem.
Depressão 27 deve se tornar tempestade tropical nos próximos dias e afetar Guam.

Super Tufão Lan chegou na categoria 4 e segue se organizando a medida que avança para o Japão.
Esse é aquele forte ciclone que o GFS e ECMWF estavam mostrando dias atrás.
O ciclone tem um olho enorme e simétrico e a pressão mínima estimada é de 925 hPa.
Tóquio pode ser impactada diretamente pelo ciclone no começo da próxima semana.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 23:44)




----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 23:45)




----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Out 2017 às 00:33)

Realmente esse tufao vai chegar bem mais forte do que a media sobre o territorio japones quando fazer landfall vai estar com pressao ao redor de 940hpa o que é bem intenso provavelmente vai fazer lanfall em hamamatsu ou shizuoka
 O olho esta incrivelmente redondo e simetrico ! as tempestades de outubro e setembro sao as mais intensas... apoz a passagem do tufao teremos uma entrada de norte extremamente forte as tempearturas vao ficar entre 12/2c o que é temp de meados de novembro


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 12:13)




----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 16:18)

No último aviso do JTWC o olho tinha 45 milhas náuticas (83 kms) de diâmetro. Os ventos com força de furacão podem ser experienciados até 176 kms do centro da tempestade. O JTWC atribui 130 nós de vento e 165 nós de rajada máxima. A transição extratropical deve começar amanhã.

Já o JMA dá uma intensidade muito inferior.







Está previsto que Tóquio seja diretamente afetada por este tufão (JTWC; dia 23; 95 nós de vento).


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Out 2017 às 18:26)

Japão realizou voos de reconhecimento em Lan.
Dados foram parecidos com as estimativas Dvorak, com pressão de 925 mbar e ventos sustentados em 240 km/h.
Voo de reconhecimento: http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/2017102 ... 1%E5%8F%B7


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Out 2017 às 18:26)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Out 2017 às 18:28)

VOO DE RECONHECIMENTO DE LAN


----------



## Orion (21 Out 2017 às 20:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 21:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2017 às 21:43)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Out 2017 às 23:04)

Lan pode ser um dos piores ciclones da história japonesa.
Rajadas de 160 km/h são esperadas em Tóquio, os danos serão imensos.
Storm surge e chuvas fortes também devem causar grandes problemas na capital.


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Out 2017 às 01:35)

Seguimos com chuva muito forte no sul de Nagano (na realidade a chuva ja esta caindo a 1 semana praticamente todo dia) hoje de madrugada a aproximação máxima deve ocorrer da minha cidade o centro passara a menos de 100km da minha cidade porem como Nagano e rodiado de montanhas os ventos nao passaram de 100km/h.

 Em Hokkaido o tufao ira causar intensa nevasca ! por mais estranho que possa parescer estao expedindo previsao de tempestade de neve e ventos fortíssimos, isso se da devido a uma forte massa de ar frio que esta bem proximo do Japao que sera puxada com forca pela ala oeste da tempestade


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2017 às 04:02)

Lan


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 12:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 12:08)




----------



## rokleon (22 Out 2017 às 12:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


uma trajetória indesejável


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2017 às 15:46)

> As of Saturday afternoon, Typhoon Lan had an atmospheric pressure of 925 hectopascals and was packing sustained winds of 180 kph and gusts of up to 252 kph, the Meteorological Agency said Saturday. It was moving north-northeast at 15 kph south of Okinawa’s Minamidaito Island.





> Beyond lowering voter turnout, Lan could cause an estimated ¥2.8 trillion to ¥4 trillion ($25 billion to $35 billion) in damage, said Chuck Watson, a disaster modeler with Enki Research in Georgia.





> Japan has infrastructure that is better-equipped to handle a storm like Lan than the United States, Watson said.
> 
> “For typhoons, they are better prepared and better able to deal with them than the U.S. is for hurricanes,” he said. “Bring that same storm into New York City or Miami and it is a $75 billion to $100 billion storm.”



JP

Já tinha feito referência às diferentes avaliações do tufão.

Às 12h UTC o JTWC dava ao LAN ventos de 105 nós (194 kph). Já o JMA dá 85 nós (157 kph).

O sistema está em transição tendo perdido metade do olho.











Está a ocorrer precipitação extrema no litoral este de Kinki:






Na estação de Owase, por exemplo, já choveu mais de 340 milímetros nas últimas 5 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2017 às 18:29)

Tufão Lan rapidamente está se enfraquecendo, após fazer landfall no Japão. 
Tóquio registrou rajadas de 100 km/h, menos que o esperado. 
Praticamente todo país está com acumulados de chuva acima de 100 mm, é há um alto risco de inundações e deslizamentos. 
No norte do Japão, a ilha de Hokkaido pode ter nevascas.

Mapa com os acumulados de chuva até o momento, o maior de 441 mm na região de Mie e Tóquio com 134 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Out 2017 às 18:49)

Ainda não há muitas informações ou vídeos da chegada do ciclone.


----------



## rokleon (22 Out 2017 às 22:30)

Lan quase em cima de Tóquio:






Segue com vmáx de vento de cerca de 125 km/h e pressão central 960 hPa 

FilipeFreitas, realmente também não encontro imagens nem videos da chegada. Será que só se se escrever em alfabeto japones encontra-se? Mas hão-de chegar...


----------



## vitoreis (22 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Em Tóquio as coisas estão bastante calmas:


----------



## Orion (22 Out 2017 às 22:52)

Hoje é dia de eleições lá. Há pouco estavam contabilizados 2 mortos.

No aviso das 21z o JTWC reduziu a intensidade do LAN para 90 nós. Contudo, o JMA dá 60 nós.

Pelo vento registado, inclino-me mais para a avaliação do JMA (mapa clicável)  http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas/000.html?elementCode=1

O tufão é uma sombra do que foi.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 21:17)

> Typhoon Lan blazed through Tokyo on Monday morning after making landfall along the central Pacific coastline earlier in the day, leaving seven people dead as it pummeled Honshu with heavy rain and strong winds.





> With an atmospheric pressure of 950 hectopascals at its center and packing winds of up to 198 kph, the season’s 21st typhoon brought particularly heavy rain to western Japan as it approached, dumping some 800 mm in the 48 hours through Sunday evening in Wakayama Prefecture, and 700 mm in Mie, the Meteorological Agency said.





> Strong winds were observed in much of the country, including the town of Nagi, Okayama Prefecture, which logged a gust of 164.5 kph. Nearby Kobe registered gusts of up to 143.3 kph.



https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...okyo-snarling-morning-commute-least-two-dead/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 22:04)

Japan Meteorological Agency
Tropical Cyclone Advisory #33 - 3:00 AM JST October 27 2017
*TROPICAL STORM SAOLA (T1722)*
==============================================================
South of Japan

At 18:00 PM UTC, Tropical Storm Saola (992 hPa) located at 20.5N 130.5E has 10 minute sustained winds of 45 knots with gusts of 65 knots. The cyclone is reported as moving northwest at 11 knots

Gale Force Winds
===============
240 NM from the center in northern quadrant
210 NM from the center in southern quadrant

Dvorak Intensity: T3.0

Forecast and Intensity
======================
24 HRS: 23.7N 127.9E - 50 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) Sea South of Okinawa (Okinawa Prefecture)
48 HRS: 27.4N 127.9E - 55 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) East China Sea
72 HRS: 29.7N 133.7E - 50 knots (CAT 2/Severe Tropical Storm) South of Japan


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 22:21)

27W SAOLA
As of 18:00 UTC Oct 26, 2017:

Location: 20.5°N 130.6°E
Maximum Winds: 45 kt
Minimum Central Pressure: 996 mb


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 23:27)




----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 23:49)

> 36 HRS, VALID AT: *280600Z* --- 26.0N 128.0E
> MAX SUSTAINED WINDS - 0*70 KT*, GUSTS 085 KT
> *RADIUS OF 064 KT WINDS* -
> 015 NM NORTHEAST QUADRANT
> ...



Quando o Saola estiver na sua intensidade máxima os ventos com força de _furacão_ só serão experienciados até 37 quilómetros do olho da tempestade


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 22:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2017 às 22:15)




----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 21:47)




----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 16:44)

Typhoon Damrey killed at least 19 people in central and southern Vietnam on Saturday, the government said, after the storm swept into the country just days ahead of the APEC summit of Asia-Pacific leaders.

Damrey reached land at 4 a.m. local time (2100 GMT on Friday) with winds gusting at up to 90 kmph (56 mph) that tore off more than 1,000 roofs, knocked down hundreds of electricity poles and uprooted trees.

At least 12 people were missing and over 370 houses had collapsed, the Communist state’s search and rescue committee said. Over 33,000 people had been evacuated.

R


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2017 às 14:04)




----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 01:43)




----------

